# xm and sirius interchangeable?



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

Just out of curiousity, does anyone know if any xm radios work with any sirius boomboxes and or home kids? I'm not happy at all with the announced xm additional channels for sirius subscribers. Not only that but 2 of my 3 radios don't even get those channels. I'm at a point then where I could go to xm or sirius, but I am getting tired of having to buy boomboxes and home kits all the time.
Joe


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Wait for the "dual band" radios to come out next year.


----------

